# Has anyone tried bone marrow?



## TheExperiment (Jul 22, 2013)

I was reading this article that is related to the paleo diet and it seemed very interesting. The roasted bone marrow looks very good and is supposedly one of the best and most nutrient dense foods you can eat.

Have any of you guys tried bone marrow?


----------



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2013)

Used to crack open my chicken and dig that crap out. Don't do it as much anymore. Maybe because I forgot it was good for me.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 22, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Used to crack open my chicken and dig that crap out. Don't do it as much anymore. Maybe because I forgot it was good for me.



Blargggghhh.


----------



## DF (Jul 22, 2013)

Ya damn hippies!


----------



## PFM (Jul 22, 2013)

Throwing all these nutrients at the wall and hoping some stick.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 22, 2013)

PFM, can I have some of your bone marrow (no homo)?


----------



## Azog (Jul 22, 2013)

I've had it. It is delicious.


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 22, 2013)

high in iron

i've never made the effort to dine on it though.  I don't think Walmart carries it on the shelves?


----------



## Lendo (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been eating lamb occassionally based on some new studies I've read...and I've sucked the bone marrow out of a few of the chops...it was good...maybe very good...but not orgasmically spectacular like some might have you belive.


The question I want to know is has anyone tried HORSE MEAT!?!?!?!
believe it or not, supposedly very healthy...lowers bad cholesterol...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 23, 2013)

Lendo said:


> The question I want to know is has anyone tried HORSE MEAT!?!?!?!
> believe it or not, supposedly very healthy...lowers bad cholesterol...



I've had horse meat (not since moving to the States). It's a bit tough, but actually quite tasty. Lean and very high in protein.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 23, 2013)

i can see the neighbors horse gone missing in the near future.    





now to the appliance store to buy another deep freezer...


----------

